# AB*BB*C 2008 - Der Bericht



## macmarco (14. Dezember 2008)

[FONT=&quot]Sooooooo, nun habt ihr euren Bericht. Gestern konnte ich leider nicht, da ich noch eine Weihnachtsfeier hatte.#h[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]Gestern war es denn nun endlich soweit der AB*BB*C 2008.[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]Um  09.15.h war treffen auf der Raststätte „Neustädter Bucht“. Da so gut wie alle aus der Richtung Lübeck kamen und einige Weißenhaus nicht kannten, war es schon angebracht. Kurz vorher rief dann Hornhechteutin an, und teilte mit mit, dass ich die Wathose nun doch bei ihn abholen müsste, da er doch nicht nach Weißenhaus kommen könnte(Gestern war Wathosenmangel angesagt). Gesagt getan. Abstecher nach Eutin gemacht. Schutenpiet hat dann den Treffpart übernommen und die Reisenden nach Weißenhaus geführt.[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]10.00 h war treffen in Weißenhaus (Dahme war leider nicht zu befischen, da wir Ostwind hatten  und dieser dann in Dahme auflandig ist und es ja keiner ne Eskimorolle auf Strand ausprobieren muss).[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]Belly_gaga und ich haben es dann auch ne viertelstunde nach der Zeitvereinbarung eingetroffen. Als wir dort ankamen waren die Vorbereitungen in vollem Gange und alle haben schon ihre Boote und Ausrüstung bereits fertig bzw. schon am Wasser.[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]11.15 h war es denn nun soweit, es konnte beginnen. Kurzes Gruppenbild gemacht, Ansprache gehalten und nun ging es in die Fluten.[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]Leider kam in der ersten Runde nur 5 Dorsche aus dem Wasser, die sich auf 3 BB- Fahrer verteilten (1 Gallus, 3 Rahnschote, 1 Loki73).[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]Als ich dann zu Schutenpiet aufgeschlossen hatte, stellte ich einen riesigen Schwar an Heringen fest. „Peter, hier ist alles voller Heringen“ sagte ich zu ihm. Er bestätigte dies und sagte im gleichen Atemzug: „ Marco, wir müssen weg hier. Wir stehen voll über dem Fischernetz.“[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]Danach war mir dann auch klar, warum mein Echolot lauter Fisch anzeigte.[/FONT]

      [FONT=&quot]Gegen halb zwei ging es dann an den Strand zum Essenfassen. Klasse fand ich, dass Angelgeiler noch vorbeischaute, der leider kurzfristig verhindert war. Schwarzwusel hatte bereits alles vorbereitet, die Grills angeschmissen, Tisch aufgestellt und das leckere Essen bereitgestellt.[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]Nachdem dann alle so nach und nach aus dem Wasser kamen, wurden dann die ersten Würstchen auf den Grill gelegt. Ich denke mal, dass sich niemand beschweren kann, dass nicht ausreichend zu essen da war. Reichlich Fleisch, Wurst, Brot und Salat deckten den Tisch.[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]Gegen 15.00h ging es dann in die zweite Runde.[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]Die Wellen und der Wind hatten stark zugenommen, so dass die BB-Fahrer fast nur noch mit Anker fischen konnten, da die Drift so stark war.[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]Wie Peter schon schrieb, war es für die Kajakfahrer „Speeddriften“. So schnell an der Steilküste lang, wie noch nie zuvor gedriftet. Blindfischer, fuhr dann auch gleich wieder an Land.[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]Beim zurückpaddeln hatten die Kajaks Bellyboatgeschwindigkeit , da kann man sich dann auch vorstellen, wie der Wellengang und die Drift gewesen sein muss. Als wir dann nun ein bisschen wieder aufgeschlossen hatten, sah man eine krumme Rute von Belly_gaga und man dachte, dass es mit dem Köder am Grund fest hing. Falsch….. er war dabei eine ca. 65-70 cm große Meerforelle zu drillen. Leider verlor er diese 1, 5 m vor dem Boot.[/FONT]

      [FONT=&quot]Als es denn nun dunkel wurde, trudelten alle so nach und nach wieder am Ufer ein.[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]Wieder wurden nur 5 Dorsche gefangen und die Fänger waren wie auch bei der ersten Runde  1ner Gallus, 1 Rahnschote und 3 Loki73.[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]Leider haben den ganzen Tag nur 3 Leute Fische gefangen, die anderen 7 gingen leider Schneider nach Hause.[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]Bei Punsch und einem kleinen Lagerfeuer am Strand ging der Tag zu Ende .[/FONT]

      [FONT=&quot]Ich freue mich euch mitteilen zu dürfen, dass………….[/FONT]



            [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]_*|jump:*_[/FONT][FONT=&quot]_* RAHNSCHOTE |jump:*_[/FONT]



            [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]Unseren nächsten Cup ausrichten darf, den er mit einem 68cm Dorsch sich sicherte. Gefolgt von einem 66 cm und 64 cm Dorsch.[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]Ich möchte mich nochmal bei euch bedanken für diesen tollen Tag und dass es alles so gut geklappt hat.[/FONT]



 Ich möchte euch bitten, die Bilder hier hineinzustellen um zu zeigen, was die anderen so verpasst haben :q


----------



## goeddoek (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: AB*BB*C 2008 - Der Bericht*

Feiner Bericht, Lüdden #6


Nun fehlen nur noch ein paar schöne Fotos #h

@ Rahnschote

Herzlichen Glückwunsch und dickes Petri Heil !

Ärgert euch nicht, dass nicht mehr gefangen wurde. Bei den Bedingen muss jeder Fisch hart erarbeitet werden und zählt daher mindestens doppelt !


----------



## MichaelB (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: AB*BB*C 2008 - Der Bericht*

Moin,

na geht doch :m


Danke für den schön geschriebenen Bericht #6

Und Petri an Rahnschote, der die Ehre hat, den AB*BB*C ausrichten zu dürfen #r

Nächstes Mal kann ich hoffentlich auch am Stacht sein :g

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: AB*BB*C 2008 - Der Bericht*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch dem Gewinner und neuen Ausrichter. :m
Klasse Bericht, trotz den Wetters hattet ihr einen schönen Tag. Das ist gut so. #h


----------



## hornhechteutin (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: AB*BB*C 2008 - Der Bericht*

Moin Moin ,
schöner Bericht , wurde auch Zeit |supergri und Glückwunsch an RAHNSCHOTE . Schade das ich wegen des Knies nicht dran teilnehmen konnte , hab mich echt geärgert . Aber so konnte wenigstens Ute mit der Wathose mal das BB Erlebnis kennenlernen :vik:

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Schwarzwusel (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: AB*BB*C 2008 - Der Bericht*

Klasse Bericht Marco !!#6 So denn mal paar Bilder


----------



## Schwarzwusel (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: AB*BB*C 2008 - Der Bericht*

lange Leitung |kopfkrat


----------



## Schwarzwusel (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: AB*BB*C 2008 - Der Bericht*

weiter....


----------



## Schwarzwusel (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: AB*BB*C 2008 - Der Bericht*

noch paar....


----------



## Schwarzwusel (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: AB*BB*C 2008 - Der Bericht*

und noch ein Paar


----------



## Schwarzwusel (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: AB*BB*C 2008 - Der Bericht*

Wie könnt ich Gallus vergessen....:q


----------



## goeddoek (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: AB*BB*C 2008 - Der Bericht*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Wie könnt ich Gallus vergessen....:q




.... er kam doch jeden AB*BB*C vorbei: "einmal Dorsch Riesen, Frau Wusel"

Und den Ersten aß er immer gleich .... #c  :q:q:q:q


Nu aber Ernst - das sieht wirklich nach 'ner gelungenen Veranstaltung aus #6 :vik:

Beim nächsten Mal muss ich dabei sein - steht der Termin schon, Rahnschote ?  :q :q


----------



## Schutenpiet (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: AB*BB*C 2008 - Der Bericht*

#6 So nun bin ich endlich von der tannenbaumverkaufsaktion im Forsthaus zurück und hab endlich die Bilder und den schönen Bericht gesehen. #6#6
Alles gut geworden.. war eine Suuuper Veranstaltung Lob an Mac Orga :q:q irgendwie fügte sich alles so zusammen, dass die Stimmung super war, und alle satt und zufrieden nach Hause fahren konnten.
Die Drift vor der Steilküste war wirklich extrem, so, dass ein Gummifisch mit ca. 30 gr min. Pflicht war. Ansonsten war die Drift trotz der Wellen sehr entspannt, aber dann|uhoh:
Paddeln paddeln Paddeln.., so dass Marco mir nur zurief: 50-er Oberarme sind ja garnix.. das war´n gestern die einzigen 50-er.
Die Küche war sehr hoch angesiedelt, und zwar von der Qualität, sowie der Quantität her. Das mag auch an der Tatsache gelegen
haben, dass zwei Frauen zugegen waren, und eine davon auch noch Köchin |supergri|supergri
Hat Spaß gemacht, und nächstes Mal gerne wieder, wenn Ihr dann wieder Kajaks außerhalb der Konkurrenz zulasst.

Piet


----------



## Belly_gaga (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: AB*BB*C 2008 - Der Bericht*

Ja moin #hein super Bericht Marco und klasse Bilder :vik:
schade das es so wenig dorsche waren,aber am meisten ärgert mich die Mefo dich ich leider nicht landen konnte hoffentlich haben wir für nächstes jahr wieder einen besseren wind das wir wieder in Dahme den Cup haben schön gruß an alle war super gestern mit euch #6#6
hier noch ein paar Bilder


----------



## loki73 (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: AB*BB*C 2008 - Der Bericht*

hallo cup-gemeinde und die die es werden wollten, 

es war mein erstes ab*bb*cup treffen dem hoffentlich noch einige folgen werden.

macmarco hat alles super organiesiert so das das trefen ein voller erfolg wurde. #6

es war ein lustiger haufen verrückter, die bei 5 grad ins wasser gehen um mit ordentlichen muskelkater nach hause zu fahren. 

schade für die teilnehmer ohne fisch, bei dem wind und der drift hätten alle welchen verdient.

fazit
ich bin gerne nächstes jahr dabei und dann mit wasserdichter wathose.

in diesem sinne leg ich die geschundenen beine hoch, 


gratuliere rahnschote zu seinem monsterfang und verdienten pokalsieg.




leider war das wochenende viel zu kurz.


----------



## MichaelB (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: AB*BB*C 2008 - Der Bericht*

Moin,

eine Frage am Rande: wo in WH wart Ihr genau?

Ich kenne eigentlich nur den Eitz Parkplatz... und dann einfach gerade raus paddeln :g

Gruß
Michael


----------



## gallus (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: AB*BB*C 2008 - Der Bericht*

@ MichaelB

Haben weiter rechts geparkt(im kleinen Waldstück),
und da unser Camp aufgebaut.

Waren von dort erstmal ca 400-600m gerade aus los.
Das ist dann wohl der selbe Punkt den du meinst.
Manch einer hat sich dann wohl auf ca 1000m
hinaus gewagt.

Leider haben wir Wind,Paddel und Strömungsbedingt sehr weit auseinander geangelt.

@All

Es war ein schönes Treffen und mit Sicherheit wieder jeden Kilometer wert,den ich zum Ort des Geschehens zurücklegte.

Es war nicht das Wetter was man sich als BB-Angler wünscht.
Dennoch waren alle Teilnehmer hochgradig motiviert.
Alle Fische waren wirklich hart erkämpft.

Das Ergebnis für diese Bedingungen kann sich ruhig sehen lassen,der Durchschnitt der Fische läszt sich durchaus als
*DICK *bezeichnen!

Die Verpflegung war reichlich und 
bekommt von mir  ***!!! 

Erwähnen musz ich noch mein tiefstes Mitgefühl für
Bellygaga.Ich hatte deinen tobenden Mefodrill aus der 
Entfernung beobachtet und dann dein weithallendes
Schimpfen in ca 300m Entfernung vernommen..#h


Und hier nochmal ein groszes:
*-Hut ab für unsere BELLY-Ute-!!

*Da kommt die liebe Ute jungfräulich zu einem BB-Treffen,
wird inne Watbüx gestopft und ins Belly gesetzt.
Uns Ute paddelte den ganzen Tag an unserer Seite
gegen Wind,Welle,Strömung und Kälte.
Wat´n  Kerl die  Frau!! :l

Alles in Allem #6
und immer wieder gern dabei!


----------



## Ute (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: AB*BB*C 2008 - Der Bericht*

Ups.
Danke der Herr.  :q :q

Es hatte aber riesig Spaß gemacht. 
Bin bestimmt beim nächsten Treffen wieder dabei.

Und die Beine tun mir nicht ganz so doll weh, wie ich erwartet hatte. Ich kann sogar noch laufen. 

Und das ich mit machen konnte ist nur Marco zu verdanken. Der hatte alles für mich organiesiert. Danke dir. Und an diejenigen, die mir alle was geliehen hatten. 

Und mein Mann war auch froh, als er dann endlich erfuhr, das ich doch los kann. Marco rief noch am Abend vorher an und gab grünes Licht.
Ich war etwas knatschig. ^^


----------



## Nordangler (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: AB*BB*C 2008 - Der Bericht*

Schöner Bericht und tolle Fotos.
Bleibt zu hoffen, das trotz des tollen Tages beim nächsten Mal die Taschen voller werden.
Kann man aber leider nicht erzwingen.


Sven


----------



## macmarco (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: AB*BB*C 2008 - Der Bericht*



Nordangler schrieb:


> Bleibt zu hoffen, das trotz des tollen Tages beim nächsten Mal die Taschen voller werden.
> Kann man aber leider nicht erzwingen.


Richtig.... das nennt man halt angeln |supergri|supergri

@All: Was ich noch mal erwähnen sollte ist, dass man, wenn man sich irgendwo anmeldet, sich auch abmelden kann, wenn man keine Zeit hat und es einfach so laufen läßt! #d#d
Find ich persönlich nicht in Ordnung, aber naja, jedem das sein....macht nur keinen schönen Eindruck |rolleyes


----------



## Belly_gaga (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: AB*BB*C 2008 - Der Bericht*

Vielen Dank fürs mitgefühl,es ärgert mich immer noch sehr|bigeyes
es war trotzdem super:vik:


----------



## rahnschote (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: AB*BB*C 2008 - Der Bericht*

MOIN;MOIN,
*hier ist er nun ,euer neuer:KÖNIG:vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:*
*Als erstes muß ich den diesjährigen Ausrichter MACMARCO,lobend erwähnen!ER hat das wirklich gut organisiert ,ich hoffe das ich nächstes Jahr auf seinen Erfahrungsschatz und seine Hilfe zurückgreifen kann,wenn ich die EHRE habe,den heiligen Cup auszurichten!Als nächstes dank an Belly-gaga der mir einen gut polierten POKAL (schwerenherzenz...)übereicht hat!Wir hatten übrigens geplant am Pokalsockel,Messingplatten anzubringen wo denn jeder sieger eine Gravur erhält!also Jahr,Nicname und größe des dorsches,relativ klein damit noch für viele sieger platz ist!*
*Schade das die bedingungen nicht ein bischen besser waren und nicht jeder gefangen hat..!*
*Die viesuelle Planung für den CUP läuft bereits,Termin steht noch nicht fest,Austragungsort ebenfalls nicht !*
*BILDER FOLGEN BALD*


----------



## macmarco (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: AB*BB*C 2008 - Der Bericht*

Tz tz tz... Heißt dat net Meister statt König???  

Klar werde ich dir dann helfen, nicht das es daran dann scheitert 
Hoffe du hast einen netten Platz für den Pokal gefunden


----------



## Schutenpiet (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: AB*BB*C 2008 - Der Bericht*

:vik: @ king cod: Du wirst es schon richten mit dem nächsten Mal:q 
Ich komm denn schon mal 
@Marco: Wenn so vieeele schlagartig nicht können, die sich vorher angemeldet haben, dann nervt das schon.... wenn man sich dann nicht mal meldet, um abzusagen. Dann ist das eine Sauerei gegenüber denen, die Ihre Zusagen einhalten, und Vorkehrungen treffen,dass jeder was zu Essen und zu Trinken hat:r
Wir standen mit nem Buffet incl Wildbraten am Strand für 20 Leute. Es wäre doch traurig, wenn man bei solchen Events Vorkasse einfordern müsste, damit die Leute wenigstens kommen, um das Bezahlte abzufuttern.
Hoffentlich denken da mal ein paar Leutz drüber nach.
Piet


----------



## hornhechteutin (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: AB*BB*C 2008 - Der Bericht*

Moin Moin ,


Schutenpiet schrieb:


> :vik: @ king cod: Du wirst es schon richten mit dem nächsten Mal:q
> Ich komm denn schon mal
> @Marco: Wenn so vieeele schlagartig nicht können, die sich vorher angemeldet haben, dann nervt das schon.... wenn man sich dann nicht mal meldet, um abzusagen. Dann ist das eine Sauerei gegenüber denen, die Ihre Zusagen einhalten, und Vorkehrungen treffen,dass jeder was zu Essen und zu Trinken hat:r
> Wir standen mit nem Buffet incl Wildbraten am Strand für 20 Leute. Es wäre doch traurig, wenn man bei solchen Events Vorkasse einfordern müsste, damit die Leute wenigstens kommen, um das Bezahlte abzufuttern.
> ...


|good: 

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Schwarzwusel (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: AB*BB*C 2008 - Der Bericht*



Schutenpiet schrieb:


> :vik: @ king cod: Du wirst es schon richten mit dem nächsten Mal:q
> Ich komm denn schon mal
> @Marco: Wenn so vieeele schlagartig nicht können, die sich vorher angemeldet haben, dann nervt das schon.... wenn man sich dann nicht mal meldet, um abzusagen. Dann ist das eine Sauerei gegenüber denen, die Ihre Zusagen einhalten, und Vorkehrungen treffen,dass jeder was zu Essen und zu Trinken hat:r
> Wir standen mit nem Buffet incl Wildbraten am Strand für 20 Leute. Es wäre doch traurig, wenn man bei solchen Events Vorkasse einfordern müsste, damit die Leute wenigstens kommen, um das Bezahlte abzufuttern.
> ...


----------



## HAI-score (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: AB*BB*C 2008 - Der Bericht*



Schutenpiet schrieb:


> :vik: @ king cod: Du wirst es schon richten mit dem nächsten Mal:q
> Ich komm denn schon mal
> @Marco: Wenn so vieeele schlagartig nicht können, die sich vorher angemeldet haben, dann nervt das schon.... wenn man sich dann nicht mal meldet, um abzusagen. Dann ist das eine Sauerei gegenüber denen, die Ihre Zusagen einhalten, und Vorkehrungen treffen,dass jeder was zu Essen und zu Trinken hat:r
> Wir standen mit nem Buffet incl Wildbraten am Strand für 20 Leute. Es wäre doch traurig, wenn man bei solchen Events Vorkasse einfordern müsste, damit die Leute wenigstens kommen, um das Bezahlte abzufuttern.
> ...



Moin, ich war ja (noch) nicht dabei aber verfolge das hier aufmerksam und ich finde:


----------



## LarryHH (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: AB*BB*C 2008 - Der Bericht*

Hallo Hauke ,
GLÜCKWUNSCH zum Sieg...#6

Aber wie heißt es auch so schön ....Erfahrung macht den MEISTER


Gruß Larry|wavey:


----------



## vazzquezz (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: AB*BB*C 2008 - Der Bericht*



Schutenpiet schrieb:


> Wenn so vieeele schlagartig nicht können, die sich vorher angemeldet haben, dann nervt das schon...


Ich darf mal anmerken, daß die Leute , mich eingeschlossen , 4-2 Tage vorher abgesagt haben... ums genau zu nehmen waren es MichaelB, Sundvogel, Bellyboater,deMischi & Me!

Schlagartig war da garnüscht ... Zwei Tage Vorlauf sind voll in Ordnung! Genug Zeit Sachen NICHT aufzutauen , bzw noch einzufrieren! :g



Schutenpiet schrieb:


> ... wenn man sich dann nicht mal meldet, um abzusagen. Dann ist das eine Sauerei gegenüber denen, die Ihre Zusagen einhalten, und Vorkehrungen treffen,dass jeder was zu Essen und zu Trinken hat:r



Nicht abzusagen ist kagge ... DAS stimmt! #6




Schutenpiet schrieb:


> Wir standen mit nem Buffet incl Wildbraten am Strand für 20 Leute. Es wäre doch traurig, wenn man bei solchen Events Vorkasse einfordern müsste, damit die Leute wenigstens kommen, um das Bezahlte abzufuttern.
> Hoffentlich denken da mal ein paar Leutz drüber nach.
> Piet



Eher ist drüber nachzudenken, ob bei so 'nem Paddeln "Buffet incl Wildbraten am Strand" angesagt ist ... #d

... in meinen Augen voll daneben! Grillwurst reicht, und wenn dann noch 'n Pack Wurscht überbleibt... ab in den Freezer!

So long ...

V.

P.S.: "HAIL TO THE KING"! Petrikowski ... #6


----------



## Ullov Löns (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: AB*BB*C 2008 - Der Bericht*

Moinsen, erstmal schöner Bericht und Petri an den König. Ihr könnt mir glauben, nichts wäre mir lieber gewesen als da zu sein. Ich finde es offen gestanden auch immer superblöd, wenn erst soviele zu sagen und dann absagen. Bei meiner Grippe und den Temperaturen war das einfach nicht drin. Ich hatte die ganze Woche nicht gearbeitet und das geht dann eben nicht. Am Freitag war ich Zandern und das hat mich fast wieder aus den Socken gehauen. 

Ich kann deine Verärgerung aber auch verstehen Peter, so was ist letztlich immer blöd, aber ich denke man kennt seine Pappenheimer und von daher bin ich natürlich beim nächsten Mal dabei.

Gruß Uli


----------



## macmarco (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: AB*BB*C 2008 - Der Bericht*



vazzquezz schrieb:


> Ich darf mal anmerken, daß die Leute , mich eingeschlossen , 4-2 Tage vorher abgesagt haben... ums genau zu nehmen waren es MichaelB, Sundvogel, Bellyboater,deMischi & Me!
> 
> Schlagartig war da garnüscht ... Zwei Tage Vorlauf sind voll in Ordnung! Genug Zeit Sachen NICHT aufzutauen , bzw noch einzufrieren! :g


Uff euch war es sicherlich nicht bezogen....es ging wohl eher um die Allgemeinheit 



vazzquezz schrieb:


> Eher ist drüber nachzudenken, ob bei so 'nem Paddeln "Buffet incl Wildbraten am Strand" angesagt ist ... #d
> ... in meinen Augen voll daneben! Grillwurst reicht, und wenn dann noch 'n Pack Wurscht überbleibt... ab in den Freezer!


Naja gut... Ich dachte bis jetzt immer, dass das sabbeln und kennenlernen mit im Vordergrund stehen bei solchen Sachen!
Dann denke ich wohl irgenwie falsch #c

Dann denkt man mal, dass es eigentlich klasse ist, wenn man bissl wat zu futtern dort hat, mit Wurst, Fleisch und Salate....
Aber irgendwie scheint es ja dann falsch zu sein!!!! #d#d

_*Egal wie man´s macht, es ist letzendlich falsch... *_


@Rahnschote: Nächstes Jahr dann bidde nur Paddeln ohne alles bitte


----------



## Mefo23 (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: AB*BB*C 2008 - Der Bericht*

Hi und ein Petri meinerseits!:vik:

Coole Sache die ihr hier macht#6, muss ich mir doch mal ein BB besorgen...dass einzige was mich daran gehindert hat bisher war das alleine zum angeln fahren...
Oder ich komm dann mit der Wathose mit und stell den Silberlingen nach|uhoh:!
Ich muss ja sagen...ihr wart genau an der Stelle wo ich immer auf Platte in der Brandung gehe...auf Mefo immer weiter zum Eitz oder hinter der Seebrücke...
Vielleicht sieht man sich ja nächstes mal oder man trifft sich beim fischen#h


----------



## vazzquezz (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: AB*BB*C 2008 - Der Bericht*



macmarco schrieb:


> Naja gut... Ich dachte bis jetzt immer, dass das sabbeln und kennenlernen mit im Vordergrund stehen bei solchen Sachen!
> Dann denke ich wohl irgendwie falsch #c


Nu mal nich so zimperlich - immerhin leben wir nördlich der Elbe ... :vik:

Grundsätzlich teile ich Deine Meinung! Nur wenn ich lese, daß Peter jammert, weil Leutz, absagen und er anscheinend trotzdem Fleisch mitbringt, ist das 'ne Linie, die ich nicht nachvollziehen kann!



macmarco schrieb:


> _*Egal wie man´s macht, es ist letzendlich falsch... *_
> @Rahnschote: Nächstes Jahr dann bidde nur Paddeln ohne alles bitte



Hör ich da Mädchenstimmen ..?? :q

Warum nicht hauptsächlich Paddeln, und mittags Wurst vom Einweggrill - dazu Brötchen & mitgebrachten Salat?! -> Guten Hunger - und wieder ab aufs Wasser!

V


----------



## macmarco (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: AB*BB*C 2008 - Der Bericht*

Na, wenn du das dann so hörst und du den ganzen Kram angeleiert hat bzw. organisiert hast, ärgert es dich einfach, wenn du dann sowas hörst....

Ich hoffe mal, du kannst es nachvollziehen 

Und NEIN, keine Mädchenstimmen


----------



## Reppi (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: AB*BB*C 2008 - Der Bericht*

Jungs (Mädels), habt euch wieder lieb....
Ich war ja auch ein (wenn auch mehr als rechtzeitig) Absager und ich fände es mehr als bedauerlich wenn wir jetzt schon Kopien vom gelben Schein an den Orga schicken müßten..
Es wird immer wieder vorkommen, dass etwas dazwischen kommen kann ( kann mich noch an ein Event zu Viert erinnern, da wir ne ´"Schneekatastrophe" hatten...).
Also, alle wieder lieb haben........
Gruß Uwe


----------



## Schutenpiet (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: AB*BB*C 2008 - Der Bericht*



Reppi schrieb:


> Jungs (Mädels), habt euch wieder lieb....
> Ich war ja auch ein (wenn auch mehr als rechtzeitig) Absager und ich fände es mehr als bedauerlich wenn wir jetzt schon Kopien vom gelben Schein an den Orga schicken müßten..
> Es wird immer wieder vorkommen, dass etwas dazwischen kommen kann ( kann mich noch an ein Event zu Viert erinnern, da wir ne ´"Schneekatastrophe" hatten...).
> Also, alle wieder lieb haben........
> Gruß Uwe



Kein Angst Uwe Alles wird gut..sollte kein Angriff auf bestimmte Personen sein. Auch nicht auf vazzquezz..
Einfach nur meine Meinung.

Peter


----------



## Reppi (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: AB*BB*C 2008 - Der Bericht*

Weis ich doch , Peter..#6
Und außerdem die Meinung von Kanuten und Kayacaner zählen sowieso nur die Hälfte .. :q


----------



## Schutenpiet (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: AB*BB*C 2008 - Der Bericht*



Reppi schrieb:


> Weis ich doch , Peter..#6
> Und außerdem die Meinung von Kanuten und Kayacaner zählen sowieso nur die Hälfte .. :q



#h Hab Dich auch ganz doll lieb 
Peter


----------



## kh61 (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: AB*BB*C 2008 - Der Bericht*



macmarco schrieb:


> Richtig.... das nennt man halt angeln |supergri|supergri
> 
> @All: Was ich noch mal erwähnen sollte ist, dass man, wenn man sich irgendwo anmeldet, sich auch abmelden kann, wenn man keine Zeit hat und es einfach so laufen läßt! #d#d
> Find ich persönlich nicht in Ordnung, aber naja, jedem das sein....macht nur keinen schönen Eindruck |rolleyes



Hallo Marco,
ich muß mich entschuldigen das ich nicht gekommen bin. War zwar in Lübeck, hatte aber mit Zahnschmerzen zu kämpfen (ich gehe nie wieder einen Tag vorm Bellyfahren zum Zahnarzt #q) und dann war auch noch mein Notebook kaputt so das ich nicht ins Internet kam und absagen konnte. Hatte schon alles gepackt, man war ich stinkig.
Ist nicht meine art zugesagtes nicht abzusagen. Also noch mals entschuldigung.
Bin erst heute nach hause gekommen, so das ich jetzt erst den Bericht lesen kann.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## macmarco (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: AB*BB*C 2008 - Der Bericht*

@Reppi: Hab sich doch alle lieb....  :m
@KH61: Ok...vernommen, aber finde ich gut, dass du dich dazu geäußert hast #6

@all: Wollte keinen Wirbel damit erzeugen, nur es musste halt einmal gesagt werden....


----------



## MichaelB (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: AB*BB*C 2008 - Der Bericht*

Moin,

Paddeln ohne alles hatten wir letztes Jahr schon |rolleyes

Liebe Grüße 
Michael


----------



## AlBundy (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: AB*BB*C 2008 - Der Bericht*

So nun auch mal von mir 'n paar Worte.

Mein Dank an alle. Jeder hat sich redlich bemüht, sich und den anderen einen schönen Tag zu machen. Mir hat's wieder sehr gefallen, vorallem wieder "neue" Gesichter hinter den Nick's kennenzulernen. Wir waren eine schöne Truppe und wenn der Termin für nächstes Jahr klappt bin ich gern wieder dabei. Schon deswegen, weil mein Name noch immer nicht auf dem Pokal steht! ...:m - BESCHEID!

Ich denke mal, auch den anwesenden Kindern hat dieser Tag Spaß gemacht. Vielleicht können wir ja beim nächsten Event am Lagerfeuerchen noch ein paar Marschmellows zum sch(a)melzen bringen. #h

@Schwarzwusel,
...wegen den Bildern melde ich mich im neuen Jahr bei dir, da ich gerade "von unterwegs" schreibe. #6

Gruß an alle,
Al


----------



## Schutenpiet (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: AB*BB*C 2008 - Der Bericht*



MichaelB schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Paddeln ohne alles hatten wir letztes Jahr schon |rolleyes
> 
> ...


;+ bei 4 Grad Wasser? |rolleyes

Peter


----------



## macmarco (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: AB*BB*C 2008 - Der Bericht*



AlBundy schrieb:


> @Schwarzwusel,
> ...wegen den Bildern melde ich mich im neuen Jahr bei dir, da ich gerade *"von unterwegs"* schreibe. #6



Nett formuliert!!!!


----------



## loki73 (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: AB*BB*C 2008 - Der Bericht*

hat jemand von euch zufällig am nachmittag vom belly oder kajak aus fotos gemacht?

ich bräuchte eins von der seeseite aus, als beweis so zusagen.


----------



## macmarco (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: AB*BB*C 2008 - Der Bericht*

Also meinst du ein Foto, wo wir auf dem Wasser sind und du am Strand stehst???  
Belly_gaga hat Bilders von dir drauf soweit ich weiß


----------



## loki73 (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: AB*BB*C 2008 - Der Bericht*

jaja, die kajaken.

ich glaub die waren als erstes wieder an land. oder wie war das mit dem speeddriften?|supergri

nagut dann werd ich mich noch gedulden müssen, und bis nächstes jahr hab ich auch eine digicam.


----------



## rahnschote (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: AB*BB*C 2008 - Der Bericht*

SOOOO...,eine anstrengene Woche geht zu Ende !hatte nicht mal Zeit um die Bilder rein zustellen...aber jetzt:Fotos von den fetten Jungs...


----------



## rahnschote (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: AB*BB*C 2008 - Der Bericht*

Hier noch welche vom Strand und der bunten Truppe...


----------



## rahnschote (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: AB*BB*C 2008 - Der Bericht*

ach ja ,bilder...


----------



## rahnschote (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: AB*BB*C 2008 - Der Bericht*

Lecker...grillen im Winter


----------



## rahnschote (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: AB*BB*C 2008 - Der Bericht*

und die letzten...


----------



## macmarco (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: AB*BB*C 2008 - Der Bericht*

Danke für die netten Bilderchen


----------



## Schwarzwusel (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: AB*BB*C 2008 - Der Bericht*

Schöne Bilder...#6


----------



## loki73 (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: AB*BB*C 2008 - Der Bericht*

wirklich schöne bilder vorallem der mit den fischen vorm balg.


----------

